# Knitting Will



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive. 
Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs. 

What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

A great question. I have been teaching my grands how to knit and crochet so I kind of have it covered. But, Your local 4-H group may be something to check into. The Boy and Girl Scouts may also take some. There are also local Nursing Homes that take donations for their residents to use. I would make a list of places that can be contacted when the time is needed. Most important is making sure that your family knows that you want your items to be given to someone who will use it and not fill the land fill. I have even left a list of types of yarn to cut up and leave outside for the bird to take and line their nest with. Silly I know but such fun to see in the trees a nest with bits and pieces of yarn showing...


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me! 
I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh, missmolly, I love it!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


OUTSTANDING I love this idea too. Use the balls of yarn to line the casket and put the needles in my hands. I can just see it now. Bet that would bring laughter to an otherwise sad time. Thanks Miss Molly for your great post.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Just my weird sense of humour Deb!!
I'm selling all my patterns as they won't fit in the coffin with all that yarn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Just my weird sense of humour Deb!!
> I'm selling all my patterns as they won't fit in the coffin with all that yarn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have been putting all my patterns on to my kindle or storage hard drive. So they better put them in with me too. Gee, perhaps I will need my lap top as well. 
I know it is your sense of humor. However I share that humor also, I find laughter is the best way to stay healthy.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

I must add, that my 9 yr. old GD does not want my yarn collection but has already told me and the rest of the family that she has "dibs" on everything in my sewing room!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Just my weird sense of humour Deb!!
> ...


If I need a pattern then I know where to go ......we could always have adjoining clouds! 
:wink: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Remember Jack Benny? When told "you can't take it with you" he answered "then I won't go". That about cover my attitude too. :lol:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > missmolly said:
> ...


Always a pleasure to share. Perhaps there will be clouds for all KP members to meet face to face. Would that be fun or what!

:lol:


----------



## AliPegasus (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't die until my stash is all knit up, according to my DH, so, let's see...that would take.....forever???

My daughter gets my spinning wheels, though and all the fiber. I've never actually given it much thought as to the rest.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh lady's. I will have to think on this one for a while. Lets all hope there is free wifi where we are going. lol lol lol Meet you all on those white fluffy clouds...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Whatever you decide, why not place a note, with your wishes, amongst your yarn. So when you go (in the long distant future) whoever is clearing it out will know where to donate it.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the note in the yarn is a good idea! The note will not be missed.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > missmolly said:
> ...


Can I have the cloud on the other side? I have tons of patterns on flash drives and I share.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Deb-Babbles said:
> ...


For Sure.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> LAURA C said:
> 
> 
> > missmolly said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you're as daft as Deb and I!! :lol: :lol: 
I'll bring as much yarn as I can as long as you both have the patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > LAURA C said:
> ...


I am going to request an over sized casket. I bet they could fit a whole lot in with me, plus all the electronic stored patterns. Plus needles. Do you think they could use knitting needles instead of nails. 
Ohhhh, new yarn storage solution. Think I might get one now and just keep checking for size. LOL


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

You'll be able to get soooo much more in your casket than I will in my coffin!! You have all that extra space with it having a domed lid. Our coffins are flat. 
hmmm I suppose I could always order a casket :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I could just imagine your visitors' faces on seeing a casket full of yarn in your lounge!!! :shock:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

missmolly said:


> You'll be able to get soooo much more in your casket than I will in my coffin!! You have all that extra space with it having a domed lid. Our coffins are flat.
> hmmm I suppose I could always order a casket :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I could just imagine your visitors' faces on seeing a casket full of yarn in your lounge!!! :shock:


Oh that would just be so much fun. Could double as a bed for guest's. 
Thanks for all the fun today. Sometimes we just need to think outside the 'box'.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > You'll be able to get soooo pmuch more in your casket than I will in my coffin!! You have all that extra space with it having a domed lid. Our coffins are flat.
> ...


Suggestions for then and reducing stash now: senior centers, they love it! Save your children some money and let them take if they want to do so. Otherwise senior centers, nursing homes and Good Will so that those who cannot afford, can have nice yarn.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have told my DD if no one wants it, take to the Salvation Army craft classes, knit, crochet, quilting, cross stitching, sure it will be appreciated. :XD:


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

This post put my imagination into overdrive. I remember seeing a tv program about the Duchess of Bedford, she had a beautifully decorated coffin made, it was coved with painting of flowers, she had it in her bedroom and used it as an otterman or blanket box until the time it would be needed for it original purpose.

Now us knitters who run out of storage for all our stashes could do something similar. Instead of decorating it with painting we could make a knitted cover, which could stay on it when 'the time comes'. Can you think of a better tribute to someone who spent so many happy hours knitting?

One of my grannies, a formidable woman, made a gown for her last journey, I can remember it being kept in the top drawer of her chest, wrapped in tissue paper. It was pale green flannelette, she wanted to be kept warm, with feather stitch embroidery aroung the high neck. How about something knitted? At one time in England there was a law that said people had to be buried in wool, something to do with supporting the wool industry.


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

I had the same thought. My sister-in-law is getting into knitting and she is much younger than me so she can have first choice. Then I have a friend who would take the rest and sell it on line and donate the proceeds to a Women's Shelter.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Have read all the responses that have been given so far. Rather that giving it to an organisation that will simply sell it, why not find a charity knitting group and leave it all to them. Simply ensure that whoever will be in charge of your estate knows what you want done.


----------



## Pat817 (Feb 4, 2013)

hi or library also sells the gooks you donate


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm hoping that my middle niece who's really crafty will take it. I'm not so much worried about my yarn stash as I am my sewing sanctuary. That will be a hard one to "burden" someone with ... say a U-Haul's worth.

But this gets me to thinking...


----------



## Pat817 (Feb 4, 2013)

om just a k and p kid jus got started and have made quiet a few hats and scarves,the hats i am going to donate to hospitals and for cancer patients. do you have anything simple for a simple person , ty very much


----------



## delli086 (Feb 24, 2013)

In your area there's one place that would welcome your stash (and attendance): Gilda's Club on 28th & Smallman. They have a knitting group called Knit Wits on Wednesdays. Gilda's provides donated needles, yarn, books, patterns, etc. for the membership -- touched by cancer -- to learn, make personal projects, a truly social venue. Join them sometime and share your knowledge and humor.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm taking mine with me and if there's a horrible scorching wool smell when I'm gone you'll know where to find me, so you can forward any outstanding bills.

Tessa


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

My oldest daughter has stated quite firmly that she must have all my cross-stitch equipment (of which there is heaps)which suits me as l had no thoughts as to what l was going to do with it.. Now' of course, my youngest daughter is just a tad upset. Ah well you can't please them all and she's happier now with the promise of an almost new jet black retro Singer sewing machine which l purchased last year.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

DuelingNeedles said:


> I'm hoping that my middle niece who's really crafty will take it. I'm not so much worried about my yarn stash as I am my sewing sanctuary. That will be a hard one to "burden" someone with ... say a U-Haul's worth.
> 
> But this gets me to thinking...


This is me DuelingNeedles. My knitting stuff doesn't even come close to my sewing stuff. Five machines. All the quilting supplies and the fabric...OMG the fabric. Two bookcases of craft books. I keep checking with my neices to see if they've developed any crafting skills and would want my things but alas, no they don't.
I'm not ready to start minimizing my sewing stuff yet, but I sure do pity the poor person who's going to have to go through it when I'm gone.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I actually feel sorry for my family....having to get rid of my stash. I have so much yarn that I had to put a lot of it in bins and put it in a storage unit! 
They will certainly have quite a time. 
They'll probably take it to Goodwill if my daughter has anything to say about it!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm taking mine with me and if there's a horrible scorching wool smell when I'm gone you'll know where to find me, so you can forward any outstanding bills.
> 
> Tessa


You'll be able to meet up with Deb and myself on our adjoining clouds ......we can share patterns and yarn and ideas :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

say WHAT???????????
lololol glad i'm not the only 1 that type-os hahaha

back 2 coffins--a good yarn bombing party @the funeral?



Pat817 said:


> hi or library also sells the gooks you donate


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> ...


I love this idea also. It surely would bring laughter, and conversations of items you had made. I like the idea very mcuh.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

My husband will probably just shut the door on my craft room and never open it again. I really need to get in there and organize everything. My daughter in law does crochet a little and even attempted to knit once. Not sure if she would want to tackle my stash. Oh well, I hope someone will take it that doesn't have a lot of money and could use it.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

Just not too long ago, I actually wrote a list on where I wanted my yarn, needles and patterns to go when I decide to "bite the big one"!! This was a fun post today!!!
But seriously, you can also check if there are Lioness Clubs or American Legion Auxiliary Units in your area. I know our Auxiliary makes things for the Vets, and both of the organizations are always looking to do something for the community!!


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

On a more serious note , it really IS something to consider as it will be a difficult task for family members having gone through some thing similar recently and looking at doing it again with my father who is quite the collector of lots of STUFF!

An friend of my hubby's mother in law passed away and had a house full of yarn, fabric, and other crafting items. I ended up with most of it though I am sure that bunches were thrown away. I went through two full size pickup truck loads to keep what I wanted then let daughters do the same, then to friends and then my church group. The left overs, especially the fabric we turned into quilts for charity and the same for much of the unwanted yarn. I tried to finish up some of the projects and still have much of stash which I try to give to folks. I gave a car full(front seat, back seat, and trunk!!) of yarn to another crocheter


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > missmolly said:
> ...


Do you think we should try to get a message to "upstairs" to reserve a few fluffy clouds for us all??

 :thumbup:


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

It has been said, "she who has the most yarn when she dies, wins!"


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning...I taking all my stuff animals and all my stash with me....They can stuff it all over the place...but its coming with me....lol......


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Many families need to be able to sell what you have to cover expenses, therefore make sure that they understand the value of your supplies. We know how expensive knitting needle sets are, but non-knitters are clueless. In fact, if our families had any idea how much we have invested in our hobbies, well, let's just say there would be many 'dropped jaws'!


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

That was great fun reading. You're all nutty and I love it . xxx


----------



## Nigglynellie (Nov 25, 2012)

What an interesting and thought prevoking thread. 
I have quite a small( but steadily growing) stash, but with needles, patterns etc. my knitting does take up a bit of space. Unfortunetely, I have boys, and my sisters have boys, and my hubby's family have boys! 

I think I Will have to squeeze it all into my coffin with me, cos I just can't bare to think of it being thrown away! And like you've said - we all need something to do with all that eternity we have to look forward too! do you think st. Peter would appreciate a matching hat and scarf? Lol.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

knitting4friends said:


> I think the note in the yarn is a good idea! The note will not be missed.


That might depend on who is going through the stash or if they go through it. My son would probably do what he wants any way. I want to take mine with me to have some knitting to do in heaven. :wink:


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I think if my hubby outlives me you will be able to find it on the next garbage day. Will have to start working on teaching my granddaughter then I will have someone to leave it to. She is only 2 so will have to wait a bit. Hope to see all you KPers in knitting heaven


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a feeling there will be Yarn Shops up there where we will find whatever we need, after all it's Heaven. Course if we go the other way, I probably will need my stash. Of course it will probably be taken away from me. Best set out to be good from now on.


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

Check with some of your local senior centers and residences. They may welcome donations. Also many churches have groups who knit for charities. They often have to buy their own yarn.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

Try your local senior Cetizens center.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I am sure the family will have a good laugh just emptying my craft room all the stuff that I have saved over the 49 yr of marriage but we are down sizing next April so I think I will be doing it myself not looking forward to that part of the move


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Deb-Babbles said:
> ...


Wouldn't that be great! What a party we could have and meet all those who are too far away on this land. I told my DD if she doesn't put my knitting needles in with me I am coming back to haunt her. Can't imaging floating around all day without them.


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


let me know when you go and I will accompany you!!!  with your permission, of course


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

This is the most fun thread I have read in days. You all just made my morning. Now I had better get going and do something. Love you all and can't wait to meet you. Humor can brighten anyone's day.


----------



## marodman (Nov 18, 2012)

The Salvation Army Auxiliary of Pittsburgh holds a yearly Fabric Fair in the South Park Home Economics building. This year's sale is April 6th. Donations of all craft and sewing supplies are accepted for this sale. Call 412-446-1534 for information or to make a donation.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

How about ideas for music? My suggestion is 'Needles and Pins', was popular in the 60's can't remember who sung it though.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

You can donate to it to www.carewear.org. They are in Frederick, Md. they have many seniors that cannot afford to buy yarn but still love to knit for charity.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


I have already been destashing on the forum. All my beautiful handpainted sock yarn sold to people who were thrilled to get such lovely yarn. I am getting ready to destash other yarn (I have enough yarn to open a store) but yesterday every time I was ready to snap the camera the phone rang. DH and I went out to do errands instead so I will try again today.

I had a very extensive knitting library with some really expensive books. Practically gave them away on the forum but I wanted those books to go to good homes and to people who would appreciate their worth and USE them. My family wouldn't know their value so I saved them that task.

I have also donated many books to the library and have given a lot of yarn to Goodwill.

I hope my knitting group "Knitting With the Slightly Unravelled" will come and get the rest of the yarn, needles, patterns and all the rest of the knitting stuff. My DH says he'll just "dump it" but I don't think he means it. Not just out of respect for me....I don't think he's quite sure what would happen to him if he did dump it. Would I be "really, truely dead" like the bad witch in "Wizard of Oz" or could I come back to haunt him and make his life a living hell? Indeed, something to ponder!

When I go to the Big Yarn Stash in the Sky (yes, of course, Virginia, there IS a Big Yarn Stash in the Sky and all the very best kinds of needles..why else would they call it Heaven?) I will knit and sing...let the non knitters play the harps, can't you see I'm counting?

Oh, it will be wonderful!

But I can wait.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


Think of your Senior citizen centers and nursing homes.. or youth organizations such as the girl scouts, or the art department on your local schools...you might want to call them and ask if they could be put on your list of donations ..ask whether or not someone would be available to come and get them if one of your family members gave a call should the unforseen happen to you..Plan ahead and leave instructions for those who are close to you..


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> burgher said:
> 
> 
> > I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> ...


OMG! I love the name of your knitting group "Knitting with the Slightly Unraveled".....sooooooooooooooo funny


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I ain't going till my stash is gone!!!!


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

judyr said:


> I ain't going till my stash is gone!!!!


You may just set a new "record" for the longest living person....way to go....


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

I AM GLAD THIS CAME UP AS A FRIEND AND ME WERE TALKING THE OTHER DAY ABOUT THIS..SHE SAID (JOKINGLY)YOU KNOW IF YOU SOLD ALL YOUR YARN,PATTERNS .FABRIC.MACHINES YOU WOULD HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO PAY FOR YOUR FUNERAL...


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aren't people now storing computer data in a "cloud". I bet a knitter came up with that.

:thumbup:


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

I just put an andendum in my will that my stash goes to the volunteer office at the hospital that I knit for. There have been quite a few send all the boxes there and the rest of us get to come and rummage and take what we want. Lynn


----------



## tassoni (Jan 8, 2012)

i have only one niece who knits. she has already been shown where everything is and is excited to continue my passion. not that she's in a hurry for me to leave but she's anxious to get her hands on some of wonderful yarn. hopefully it won't be sudden so my "b.." of a sister doesn't give her a hard time. god that woman is a lunatic. but that's another issue
btw - does anyone else have a sister that you wish wasn't? it's painful to accept but more painful to deal with her.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh Missmolly, this is the best answer ever!!! No inceniration though... :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Maggie2012 said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> ...


Of course you'll be welcome to join me......the more the merrier! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Start working now to yarn bomb the casket, church, funeral home.....


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Janina said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: definitely not!! 
Dare anybody burn my stash ~ I'll come back and haunt them :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

My mom knits as part of a service project for a local church. She picks up yarn from them, and makes scarves for the merchant marines- the church handles the donating part. So you may be able to donate to a group like that.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

knitting4friends said:


> I think the note in the yarn is a good idea! The note will not be missed.


Ahhh--But make sure whoever is cleaning out the house obey's the note--Mom had so much yarn and Needles and I was told that it all went "to a third world country" That meant the burn barrel--Brother said "No value" and I was not allowed to partake in the cleaning--He ran the show and did not tell some of us when the cleanup was taking place--I know Mom and Daddy saw what he did and one fine day they will relegate him to the burn barrel- :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I told my husband I want to be laid out with knitting needles in my hands and whatever project I have in progress at the time...a girl's got to have something to do for eternity right?  As far as everything else, I guess it doesn't matter to me where it goes. I have no family knitters, so if it gets thrown out or donated that is that.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Love that idea.


----------



## lostmountains (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope you have a really long extension cord to go with your kindle!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Nigglynellie said:


> What an interesting and thought prevoking thread.
> I have quite a small( but steadily growing) stash, but with needles, patterns etc. my knitting does take up a bit of space. Unfortunetely, I have boys, and my sisters have boys, and my hubby's family have boys!
> 
> I think I Will have to squeeze it all into my coffin with me, cos I just can't bare to think of it being thrown away! And like you've said - we all need something to do with all that eternity we have to look forward too! do you think st. Peter would appreciate a matching hat and scarf? Lol.


I bet he would love a set in BRIGHT RED.


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

damemary said:


> Start working now to yarn bomb the casket, church, funeral home.....


OMG LUV IT


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Two churches in my area take donations for their prayer shawl ministries.......I think I'll add that to my will...thanks for the thought as I had not covered that in my will! I would love for my stuff to end up with people who appreciate it and will use it for a good cause instead of the local thrift store.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

OUTSTANDING I love this idea too. Use the balls of yarn to line the casket and put the needles in my hands. I can just see it now. Bet that would bring laughter to an otherwise sad time. Thanks Miss Molly for your great post.

Love love love this idea!!!!
that would bring a smile for my family i would think......


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree that we will probably have "Heavenly Knitting Circles " on all those clouds! However, on a more 'earthly' level, we have quite a few Senior Centers in our county, as well as many retirement homes in a larger radius and they all have knitting and crocheting groups. These would be wonderful places to send the yarn because these people generally have limited resources. Also, our church and many others have crafters groups that meet and make items for missions. I have just donated some yarn to my church group so the ladies that don't have (and may not be able to afford) yarn can continue their passion for knitting/crocheting. We are presently making baby hats and blankets to be sent to IMA-World Health for the Safe Motherhood Kits. This is a very worthwhile project and a great way to use some of our "stash" yarn that is appropriate for such a project.


----------



## lorbrown1 (Jan 1, 2013)

burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


With many of us bringing our goods into the Afterlife, it gives a new meaning to "Knitting Paradise". :lol: And now, Miss Molly, you have given us the opportunity for a new afghan name--The Eternity Afghan--Eternal Rest Afghan. How about The Forever Wrap? We can be wrapped entirely in the yarn(s) of our choice--only the yarn. After all, we came into the world naked, why not go out that way? Well sort of naked, except for the yarn wrapping--'cause I don't know about you folks, but I'm not sure too many people would appreciate seeing me naked. What a hoot--imagine the looks of the visitors?? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Ms. Stitch (May 3, 2012)

My mother, the queen of crochet, passed away earlier this month, leaving four bins of yarn and several unfinished afghans behind. She left no specific instructions, and I am the only offspring to share her enthusiasm for yarn. I offered to finish her works in progress, knit up all her cotton into dishcloths as gifts to my six siblings, and keep all her baby yarn to work up and donate in her name. The rest will be donated, as what I have claimed already accounts for nearly half of her stash.


----------



## JudEd (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry for the duplicate message!


----------



## JudEd (Feb 21, 2013)

When my mother passed we donated her crochet yarn and books to the activity department at the nursing home or perhaps a local school.


----------



## MsP11 (Jan 2, 2013)

An art teacher at a local school would be happy to have your supplies! They're always needing "stuff" for their classes, especially now that budgets have been cut for years and years. Or a home economics teacher (now called family and consumer science) would probably also welcome such a gift.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

You ladies made my day start off good. The meeting of white clouds sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

tassoni said:


> i have only one niece who knits. she has already been shown where everything is and is excited to continue my passion. not that she's in a hurry for me to leave but she's anxious to get her hands on some of wonderful yarn. hopefully it won't be sudden so my "b.." of a sister doesn't give her a hard time. god that woman is a lunatic. but that's another issue
> btw - does anyone else have a sister that you wish wasn't? it's painful to accept but more painful to deal with her.


Ahhhh, Sisters. Yes I have one that sometimes I wish was not. She is mean, spiteful, nasty, aggressive, possessive, overbearing, non-Godly and a host of other things. Still I pray for her everyday. Her son is much like her but he has 'guns'. Forget about the husband. I think if he would move out my sister and her son would be much nicer.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> Start working now to yarn bomb the casket, church, funeral home.....


I agree. Where to start though. Guess we need to know the measurements of the standard casket. I think that would be a fun thing to do. How about knitted flowers to give to everyone who comes to visit.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I've also contemplated this same thing. In addition to my yarn, I also have a roomful of scrapbooking supplies, a couple of large bins of fabric, and a bin full of x-stitch supplies. And a bookcase full of craft/knitting/x-stitch books and magazines. No one in my family is interested in any of these items, so I really need to check around to see what group might be interested, because my husband would probably just donate all of it to Goodwill or Salvation Army.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I've also contemplated this same thing. In addition to my yarn, I also have a roomful of scrapbooking supplies, a couple of large bins of fabric, and a bin full of x-stitch supplies. And a bookcase full of craft/knitting/x-stitch books and magazines. No one in my family is interested in any of these items, so I really need to check around to see what group might be interested, because my husband would probably just donate all of it to Goodwill or Salvation Army.


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Start working now to yarn bomb the casket, church, funeral home.....
> ...


Flowers???????? of course, why not...now that I can just imagine in my mind....


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

On a previous post (a couple years ago) someone posed the same question. It was suggested that all her knitting yarns and accessories be bagged into "kits". Her friends should be asked to bring their knitting and knit during the memorial service, and after the service "kits" would be distributed as people left.

Check with local churches...if they have a prayer shawl ministry of some sort, I'm sure they'd appreciate the yarn.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

My daughter will probably give it all away. She is not interested in the craft.


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

pmarch said:


> My daughter will probably give it all away. She is not interested in the craft.


well, at least "somebody" will be happy...the recipient..


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

lostmountains said:


> I hope you have a really long extension cord to go with your kindle!


Now I would think that they have electric in Heaven. Or perhaps solar chargers.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

lorbrown1 said:


> burgher said:
> 
> 
> > I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> ...


Great Names for the Afghans. Plus you are so right about 'Knitting Paradise". Never look at the clouds the same way again will we....


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I knit, spin, weave and quilt. My 5 year old grandson wants to weave and knit, my 7 year old grandaughter is knitting, and I have twin boys almost 2. I'm sure they will get the bug from their siblings. Also, I have younger friends. I have told my son and dil to contact them when it comes time to distribute my things. Also, my books will go to the local Library. In the meantime, I get to still enjoy having all my resources available for creating.
I can also picture in my mind how comfortable it would be in my coffin, snuggled into my most luxurious fibers and yarns. :lol:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I'm taking everything with me there might be some cold characters in heaven (mind you I will probably be going down below no need for knits there LOL). I could knit some wings for the angels and some halo's when they get holes in them, maybe do some yarn bombing. ha ha : :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :evil:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ms. Stitch said:


> My mother, the queen of crochet, passed away earlier this month, leaving four bins of yarn and several unfinished afghans behind. She left no specific instructions, and I am the only offspring to share her enthusiasm for yarn. I offered to finish her works in progress, knit up all her cotton into dishcloths as gifts to my six siblings, and keep all her baby yarn to work up and donate in her name. The rest will be donated, as what I have claimed already accounts for nearly half of her stash.


I am so sorry for your loss. Here we are making light of something so important yet, in our own way attempting to offer suggestions. I know that with each stitch you form with your Mom's yarn will bring you comfort and peace. Knowing that it would be what she would have wanted.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Ms. Stitch said:
> 
> 
> > My mother, the queen of crochet, passed away earlier this month, leaving four bins of yarn and several unfinished afghans behind. She left no specific instructions, and I am the only offspring to share her enthusiasm for yarn. I offered to finish her works in progress, knit up all her cotton into dishcloths as gifts to my six siblings, and keep all her baby yarn to work up and donate in her name. The rest will be donated, as what I have claimed already accounts for nearly half of her stash.
> ...


I am so sorry hope you don't think I was making light of your loss just my daft sense of humour. No offence meant.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> ...


Thanks for my first laugh of the day.

On a serious note, my daughter and I recently had this conversation. I told her to sell, not give away, my expensive sets of needles and hooks. Because she would not have a clue about an asking price, I've begun attaching the price I paid in the kits. All of the individual stuff can be given away.

Being an e-bayer, she'll at least have an asking price starting point.

One thing I did for a deceased aunt, who was an avid crocheter, was brought some of my largest crochet hooks to the florist to attach to the ribbon on the spray of flowers I think my aunt would have liked that.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I buy from GW also and what I dont keep goes to the retirement center.And the local Vets center. American Vets valicity. Their guys and gals their that sit all day with nothing to do . And they dont have money to get what they want.


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Love it!! What a sense of humour might have known you came from Liverpool!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

apette said:


> DuelingNeedles said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping that my middle niece who's really crafty will take it. I'm not so much worried about my yarn stash as I am my sewing sanctuary. That will be a hard one to "burden" someone with ... say a U-Haul's worth.
> ...


apette..let me know when you have one foot in the grave and another foot on a banana peel! lol My GD is going into fashion design at university this fall..she will need lots of stuff. J/K!

June


----------



## Ms. Stitch (May 3, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Stitch said:
> ...


Not at all. This is a reality we all will face at some point, and decisions about how to handle something that was important to Mom can be difficult. We all thought this would please her, and it is comforting to me to complete her work.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> I am sure the family will have a good laugh just emptying my craft room all the stuff that I have saved over the 49 yr of marriage but we are down sizing next April so I think I will be doing it myself not looking forward to that part of the move


Wow..I think I need to put my address down so everyone can drop their stuff off at my place! LOLOL
Where is Canfield? and Barrie is only about an hour drive from me! LOL

June


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I love missmolly's response. I laughed out loud. Thanks for the humor this morning.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

Love the yarn note idea!!! I will leave my 'stash' - and some other items - to a local half-way house for women. So many women in recovery truly enjoy the serenity of knitting and crocheting, and the accomplishment.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> ...


@Deb-Babbles...Love it. Wonder if my daughters would do it. At least I wouldn't be around for them to give me grief. LOL


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

right-on missmolly, i intend to do the same thing.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Must admit, I doubt I will manage to get through my stash as it stands, and stuff is always being added. Definitely like the idea of putting a note with the various hobby-materials to say what is to happen to them.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I have designated one of my best friends and crafting buddy to be in charge of the 'stuff', yarn and quilting fabric. Told my children and said that I plan to sit up on that cloud and laugh my a-- off watching them try to figure it out. Otherwise, I have requested it all be donated to Project Linus. Lots of crafty ladies there. 

If fact, I put a message out to the machine knitters that I have stuff donated to PL to sell. All coned acrylic yarn, yards and yards of it.

knittykitty


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

tassoni said:


> i have only one niece who knits. she has already been shown where everything is and is excited to continue my passion. not that she's in a hurry for me to leave but she's anxious to get her hands on some of wonderful yarn. hopefully it won't be sudden so my "b.." of a sister doesn't give her a hard time. god that woman is a lunatic. but that's another issue
> btw - does anyone else have a sister that you wish wasn't? it's painful to accept but more painful to deal with her.


Give it to your niece now! whatever she wants! Yes, I have two B**** sisters..one worse than the other! Haven't spoken to them in over 7 years since my mom died! They gave all my mothers stuff to my youngest brother without asking us if we wanted anything (stuff we had bought for her!). Mom did not have a will. I would suggest everyone make a Will, even a hand written one that is witnessed by two people, to make sure your stuff goes where you want to!

June
p.s. they did not even show up for her funeral! Did not pay a cent towards it..my eldest brother and I paid for it.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

tassoni said:


> i have only one niece who knits. she has already been shown where everything is and is excited to continue my passion. not that she's in a hurry for me to leave but she's anxious to get her hands on some of wonderful yarn. hopefully it won't be sudden so my "b.." of a sister doesn't give her a hard time. god that woman is a lunatic. but that's another issue
> btw - does anyone else have a sister that you wish wasn't? it's painful to accept but more painful to deal with her.


I love my sister because she's my sister , but don't like her. She's not only a pain but she thinks knitting is a useless hobby.


----------



## Lucywill (Jan 30, 2013)

I LOVE YOUR COMMENT TOO MS MOLLY. ARE YOU TAKING THE DOG WITH YOU? IF NOT, LEAVE IT WITH ME. I PROMISE TO KNIT A SWEATER FOR HIM/HER.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

mea said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!


What a great cartoon picture. Did you make that yourself. I love it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I would love an cloud nearby.
My daughter plans on having a "CRAP SALE".

I have no one to pass anything on. So I hope a nice charity gets this TRUCK load of knitting stuff.

Linda


----------



## Janetmomofthree (Feb 7, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I love it, my grandmother was a wonderful quilter, so before she died she picked out a coffin with a quilt looking inner lining, and told us to pin a needle inside so she could finish it off. I'm sure she is still working on it


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

My daughter has already told me that she wants it in my will for her to get all of my knitting stuff. She is the only one in the family that knits.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I plan on leaving it to the Women's shelter for abused women.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I told my DH to sell the expensive yarn on KP for a little money. It would give new knitters some great thread to work on. Then I said he should almost give the rest of my stash to people who request it here also on KP. So all of you folks will know when I've kicked the bucket. You'll hear from my Chester.

My DDs knit and my DIL I taught how to do basic knitting, the rest she learned from U Tube. So they will actually have first dibs. After that watch out KPers. The yarn will be coming. DH will probably outsell knitnanny.

This has been a great and funny thread. I haven't enjoyed anything so much for a long time. Keep your stashes growing!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


My name and address are . . .


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I recently gave many books, patterns and yarns to some women who apparently know everyone in the world and make a business out of passing things on. They gave it all to a school somewhere and they said the teachers were practically in tears.

I carry that around like a little golden glow.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess what ever the family I have left will have to decide. Most often someone would want it. I know the lady I take care of has boxes of yarn.. the husband off handidly offers me to look through it.. but he is sneaky and I'm afraid if I did then he would turn it around that I just helped myself.. so unless he brings it out or out and out tells me to take what I want I don't even go near it.. I know her daughter will handle all her things when the time comes.. Just as my daughter will or my son.. my son probably knows more about what to do with my stuff than my daughter but I would think they would talk about it and decide


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

After my flippant comments a more serious one. I introduced a friend to knitting blankets for our local NICU. Soon after the cancer that had been in remission returned, her knitting gave her something to do on her better days. She took it to the hospice and the hospital. When I visited she asked me to pick up the dropped stitches for her. After she'd left us her daughter asked me if I'd finish the blanket and also gave me her mum's stash, which I'm gradually making into more baby blankets.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Raybo said:


> Remember Jack Benny? When told "you can't take it with you" he answered "then I won't go". That about cover my attitude too. :lol:


I'm with you there. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


I told my husband and kids to EBay it all....someone will buy it


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


There is a lady in Bellville, TX, to whom I give some of my less-expensive acrylics. She's the director of Christmas Wish, a nonprofit for disadvantaged children and teens...she spends the year crocheting (possibly knitting) small items for some of the children whose families sign up for Christmas Wish. She's widowed, and does this because she can, and because it helps give purpose to her days. Perhaps there's a nonprofit near you that is similar to this one...but inquire, because it's not the organization for CW, it's this particular lady who uses the yarns. I often buy "extra" acrylic yarn on sale just to give to her.

I've wondered the same thing about my yarn stash (and if anyone would even understand the differences in the yarns). Best wishes!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Missmolly....I am with you 100%. All us KP's each have a cloud and knit for all eternaty. When we see someone in need, we just drop our kniiting to them....Wow I love this idea...


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've already add a document to my will as directed by my attorney. He said that if there were any particular bequeaths, they needed to be noted in my handwriting with blue pen. I have a copy with my will and there's another copy with my atty.

I have had special pieces of jewelry made over the years with the intention that they be kept as family heirlooms, simple and timeless design, one piece for each nephew and all my godchildren. There's a photo of each piece and who gets it. I've also designated a "pecking" order for all of my "stuff"...my nephews get first dibs on the family antiques and photos, lifelong friends, then godchildren. I've also designated where the leftovers go! 

I have lots and lots and LOTS of crafting supplies, fabric, yarn, scrapbooking supplies, rubber stamps and have chosen charities for all this stuff too. I decided to do this to take the responsibility off those who remain behind. I remember how much time and effort and headache it was to go through their house and make all of those decisions.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I keep frying to reduce my stash, it just leaves room and I buy way more. When I moved from my five bedroom home to this two bedroom I gave three bags of beautiful yarn to the local school's art teacher cringing at the thought of it being used with glue to decorate children's projects. The teacher was so happy because she had a knitting club and they could use the yarn. I was so relieved. My daughters also make runs on my yarn stash. One of them takes yarn and returns wearable items. They say I should put a sign on my door wool & grocer, since they Sometimes raid my pantry for one thing or another also.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

dont worry about it,you wont know anything about it anyway but I'm sure it will be used.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

dont worry about it,you wont know anything about it anyway but I'm sure it will be used.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I think The local library finally has more knitting books than I do. My daughter would probably be more than happy to take my stash. Needles, yarn, kits and kaboodle. I have a thing for kits. They are all there already. She would probably take the books that she has not already appropriated. She is a better knitted than I am.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Hell, forget Michaels, JoAnns, and Hobby Lobby, I'm going to start dumpster diving!!! Where do you live whose husbands are going to throw it all out?????


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

N E 1 who has yarn/needles/hooks please send me your address [PM, pls] I will gladly take it off your hands. The VA Nursing Home where I have been temporarily stationed needs lap robes for wheelchair bound vets. I am making some out of my excess yarn. 
Hey, the Big Guy brought me stuff allatime when he was working for the Sanitation Dept. People would put brand new yarn still in the sealed cello bags in clear plastic bags and throw them in the trash! He would bring it to me and ask if I wanted it. Whatta question! That was the way I got a lovely handmade sewing box trimmed in gold, too. Why would anybody throw something that lovely in the trash?


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm taking mine with me and if there's a horrible scorching wool smell when I'm gone you'll know where to find me, so you can forward any outstanding bills.
> 
> Tessa


Yes I thought it would be warmer there .Dont fancy drafty clouds also might be a bit more entertainment with all the naughty ones .Hope there is a Rocking chair.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Deb-Babbles said:
> ...


We will have the largest knitting group ever.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

A friend of mine was given all her mother's yarn, etc. when her brothers cleared out the house after the funeral - 
it was months and months later, while looking for a color she wanted to use, that my friend's daughter discovered $money$ inside the skein!! guess grandma used her yarn stash as an at-home-bank for herself !!
To get back to your original question - I have no idea what my husband will do with MY stuff, any more than I'd know what to do with HIS stuff !! but, then, we plan to "go together" -- that is IF we decide to "go"!
oh--I love the idea of yarn and needles in the casket - so many people put little items that their loved one was known by/used...
what a perfect idea to include yarn & my sticks [as my husband calls them!] -thanks!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I showed my hubby the number in my phone to the LYS. I told him just call this number and the girls will come and take it all away for you.


----------



## A. THOMPSON (Dec 4, 2012)

get one of those oversized units MissMolly :mrgreen:


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I know how most of you feel first hand. My mother passed about 2 yrs ago and my sister handled everything---- I guess didn't want any help. She had literally TONS of stuff--books, yard, needles, hooks and a lot of it I had given her from when I had a yarn shop. My sister never offered to give me anything, not even a remembrance, or the things I had given my mother which included needle sets, etc. what really upset me was the fact that she does absolutely no needlework of any kind. I hear she gave it all to a cousin which really upsets me. I don't need these things, but where I'm the only one that knows anything about these things I feel hurt she didn't even ask. It would have been nice to have something she used to use.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Just my weird sense of humour Deb!!
> I'm selling all my patterns as they won't fit in the coffin with all that yarn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, now, let's not be hasty--some to pillow your head, one rolled under the small of your back, and a few to prop your feet up. Then, of course, there's one under each elbow, and you need something under each hip. Instead of a dress, why not just open some magazines and spread them out over your you-know-what (people wear less at the beach). The yarn fills the rest of the coffin (we'll leave two little holes for your eyes. Look, have you got some favorite needles? We work them in.....


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Nursing homes, Assisted living centers, and Rehab centers would love to have the yarn I'm sure for their clients.


----------



## sonnie71 (Feb 11, 2013)

A note is a great idea even though I have told everyone who should get my stash. My neighbor is about the most amazing knitter I have ever met and she is part of a group at her church who, every year, knits hundreds of hats (some chemo for the American Cancer Society) and the rest for the homeless in our area. Their church gives them a small budget for that mission but they can always use more. I hope that when I go she will choose they finer yarns for her own projects and donate the rest to her group.


----------



## megloush (Mar 1, 2013)

I would suggest for you to give it to someone who really enjoys the craft. I teach knitting and I normally give it to my students. Most of my students have an issue or two. I even have a homeless. So I suggest for you to donate to those that understand the craft and can utilize it all, instead of donating it to an organization so that they can sell it for their benefits.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

why worry - you won't need to by then! I bet I have as good a stash as anyone. Mine is in the loft (I am in a bungalow, so I am just waiting for a ceiling to give way) The more I knit the more the stash grows with donations


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

I thank all the people who took it to the thrift stores.
I was able start knitting because buying for a dollar a pair. Still need to find circular size 3 for socks.
If I live as long as my mom I've got another 30 year in me.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I agree with you,, I laugh by yarn off!


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

Take it with me! There must be a knitting group in Heaven!
Actually, my daughter will get to make the choices.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

I love all the responses - especially the ones that plan to take it all with them - great idea! There are certain yarns I would love to take with me :lol: 

A great place for donations may be your local schools, Boys & Girls clubs, Girl Scouts, etc. We have a local Red Hat Society that devotes some time and effort to making hats/scarves/mittens for hospitals, homeless, those in need. There are local churches that do this as well. 

I'm just saying - please don't just limit yourselves to Goodwill, SA, etc. You can give directly to those who will appreciate the donation and will actually do something locally with the yarn, needles, notions etc. 

I'm not especially fond of the large charities, such as Goodwill. Their cause is good, but their profits are actually quite high. Their CEO is paid very well and here in the NW they build and own their own buildings. In other words, a lot of money goes towards Goodwill itself before it gets to the people who need the charity.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Perhaps we could knit coffin liners of our choice of color and pattern and a pillow or two. Could make knitted bouquets of flowers that will live on forever. So instead off friends and relatives buying us flowers that we will never see and that will die, we could make arrangements for each family to take home to remember us by...unless someone does not want to remember us.

I think I am getting a little carried away.


----------



## NoIdleHands (Nov 24, 2012)

What to do with my stuff?

I have come to understand that my children are not interested in my "stuff." I will do my best to use it up over time, and at some point severely reduce and or give it away and just keep what I need. The intrinsic value it has for me is really not appreciated by them.

I have told each child, individually, that when I purchased XXX it cost me XXX. I am relatively sure that it can be sold for XXX today. If no one wants it, sell it and divide the money equally. I will remind them every year or so. The amount isn't a lot, but I am sure they won't forget it, either. Well, if I stop using it, I will sell it myself! 

I have decided to label those items that have a monetary value with a tag saying, "DO NOT THROW OUT! PROBABLY A COLLECTABLE!" 

I have decided to label those items that have family value with a tag that is labeled, "THIS WAS GREAT GRANDMOTHER ALICE'S RING THAT SHE GAVE ME..." 

I would suggest you label what you wish to be done with your supplies with a note or tag on the storage container/drawer. It will make you feel better and your loved ones will be happy knowing that they were doing what you wished.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


My husband said I can have a "double wide" when I go so taking it with me!


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I imagine my stash and patterns would go to the Hospital Auxiliary thrift shop. They are always wanting wool and other yarns. The money they get goes to buy equipment for the local hospital. I have already given them part of my stash. I had a lot of wool and found that due to allergies couldn't use it. 

My daughter doesn't knit at all so wouldn't be interested.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I have feeling I may not meet with you all on the fluffy clouds as I have always maintained I will be going down below.You can share my yarn as it will be too hot to wear knitteds!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Just for the record. I think we all might try to figure the left overs out for our families.

Contact your local knitting groups, quilt guilds and charities.

Project Linus will take nearly everything that you have and repurpose it, or sell/give it to someone who needs or can use it. It all goes back to make blankets for children in need.
knittykitty
(off my soapbox now!)


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good Idea! :-D


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know how I would fit in my coffin with the stash I have and the patterns!! Cremation is a good idea if I find no one to donate to. But my bet is I can find someone who can use my stuff....I guess I better put it in writing, like NOW!.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess I won't have to worry about it - someone else will...hopefully they won't throw it out - maybe make your wishes expressed before God calls you to "knit angel wings"


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

TASSONI<<
be sure to make that a legal thing to save niece problems.
!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


I haven't read all the replies, as I do want to get other things done today, grins! But I plan to donate to charity. There are many places that will take yarn, so that others can make the items. Also, some schools, 4H groups, homeschoolers, girl/boy scouts, etc could use the needles and such. We have a knitter's guild in our area that could use those items to redistribute amongst some of the churches that have groups and some of the smaller counties have extension offices that are part of universities, homemaker extension groups love these sorts of things. just a few idears! grins, debra


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I plan on leaving it to my daughter-in-laws and my grand daughters. To that end I have been teaching each one of them how to knit. If they know how to use the supplies they will inherit a talent that I hope will bring them as much pleasure as it has to me throughout my life. If I didn't have family to leave it to I would teach young people or in a retirement home. When my father was in a retirement home there were lots of ladies there that knew how to knit or crochet but they didn't necessarily have the supplies. Many retirement homes would love to have supplies for such things to go into the entertainment area along with the games and jigsaw puzzles. I donated a huge collection of extra supplies that another friend's family brought to me. The smiles that such a donation creates is worth more than anything that money can buy! I even taught knitting classes in the retirement home for the ladies that had never had the opportunity to learn earlier in life. I actually had several men that took my classes when they realized that not long ago in history men were the knitters. The knitting guilds were professional knitters and all MEN.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Good ideas here, all and..

helping the retirees work w/ yarn is great, too.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I am now at an age that demands attention be paid to the disposition of my belongings after my passing. I plan (must really get on the ball about this!) to make a detailed will, and specify what to do with some of the stuff I have collected.

The stash of fabric and other things related to my love of sewing and other crafts is useful to others, so I will leave instructions about where it needs to go. Of course, the vintage but perfect Singer model 221 sewing machine, and its Big sister, the Model 301 will probably stay in the family. Both work like new and are so useful. I am grateful that there 2 daughters who also sew.

The yarn and knitting supplies can be donated to the local hospice, which operates a thrift store for their support. Such a worthy cause. Many of my acquaintances got here for clothing, and other needs, and craft supplies.

Just some ideas. FYI. 


burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits.  I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I am not sure there will be any need or desire for making things in the Hereafter! But we really have no realistic idea of the Mind of the Creator, and what His plan are for His Own.


missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the Project Linus reminder.


knittykitty said:


> Just for the record. I think we all might try to figure the left overs out for our families.
> 
> Contact your local knitting groups, quilt guilds and charities.
> 
> ...


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

eggplantlady said:


> Many families need to be able to sell what you have to cover expenses, therefore make sure that they understand the value of your supplies. We know how expensive knitting needle sets are, but non-knitters are clueless. In fact, if our families had any idea how much we have invested in our hobbies, well, let's just say there would be many 'dropped jaws'!


Yes, with just my stamps (for my cards) I have over $2000 invested and that doesn't include the inks, papers, envelopes and other stuff. My embroidery thread (every color of the rainbow) don't know how much that would be. I did do an inventory about 5 years ago, before I started stamping and the cost was up there. My kids and DIL is after me to get rid of it all as I am thinking of selling my house and moving to Florida, but.... I am taking ALL my crafts with me. I don't care about the furniture, but I am taking my crafts (including yarn & needles). I'm not dead yet... and until I'm close I'm going to keep crafting.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

My second husband was once a director of the Good Will in Houston, TX. It is a difficult job, and the organization, like any other,must be housed, have facilities and personnel in order to function. Not all of these talented people are available as volunteers.

Our local hospice is fortunate to have a staff that is dedicated, and constant and mostly volunteer, but in order to maintain the functionality of the place, there are paid people who manage it too. I do not begrudge any one being paid for a job well done. 
God knows that there are millions in the USA now who live on the earnings of others, thanks to our tax-and-spend government. They collect "wages?" without doing much work of any kind. I have witnessed these folks on distribution day at the local Hand Up facility, gathering up clothing, food, toys,any thing that they can take to a flea market to sell. Volunteers sort and display those items, and try to make sure that those in real need receive the help they deserve.

Good Will operates more on the order of a company organization,which requires trained personnel. If those people take on the job, they deserve to be compensated for their skill and time. Even so, they still depend on many volunteers. My husband did not earn a huge salary, and supplemented his income by driving a taxi cab at night. Of course, this was many years ago. Time changes many things. Just sayin.....

So I thank God for those who work for comparatively little in order to help those who need and deserve the help.


CorvallisKnitter said:


> I love all the responses - especially the ones that plan to take it all with them - great idea! There are certain yarns I would love to take with me :lol:
> 
> A great place for donations may be your local schools, Boys & Girls clubs, Girl Scouts, etc. We have a local Red Hat Society that devotes some time and effort to making hats/scarves/mittens for hospitals, homeless, those in need. There are local churches that do this as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Whatever you decide, be sure to include your wishes in whatever paperwork you leave behind, so whoever handles your estate will know what your wishes are. Mine will go to my daughter who looms hats for the homeless and the yarn she cannot use she will donate.


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it's funny that you should mention such a thing. My maternal grandmother "Nanny" passed on at age 97. When we went to the funeral home on the first afternoon of visitation, my young niece brought a ball of yarn and a pair of needles. She said that she didn't want Nanny to miss her knitting while she was in heaven. Needles to say, the yarn and needles were buried with her, laid beside her hands.
It made my heart happy!!
Dawn



Deb-Babbles said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> ...


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

Won't do me any good as I'm being cremated!!!


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That would be a great idea. but do you think those fluffy clouds will support the weight of your stash? I already check and it is only one small cloud per person...and it´s not like they are for sale either. lol


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Me to, on a cloud I will sit and knit!


----------



## ewdawson (Jan 13, 2012)

GOOD FOR YOU MISSMOLLY


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH no problem with that,
We can knit bungy cords and tie the clouds together. Remember we will have lots of yarn with us. Maybe we can knit a storage area for our stash.
We just need to be creative and this can work.
Linda


Nairobi said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> ...


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> OH no problem with that,
> We can knit bungy cords and tie the clouds together. Remember we will have lots of yarn with us. Maybe we can knit a storage area for our stash.
> We just need to be creative and this can work.


You ladies are determine to take your stash with you. Well then I am game and will figure it out as soon as we get there.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

raisedontherock said:


> Well, it's funny that you should mention such a thing. My maternal grandmother "Nanny" passed on at age 97. When we went to the funeral home on the first afternoon of visitation, my young niece brought a ball of yarn and a pair of needles. She said that she didn't want Nanny to miss her knitting while she was in heaven. Needles to say, the yarn and needles were buried with her, laid beside her hands.
> It made my heart happy!!
> Dawn
> 
> ...


God Bless Your Niece--How thoughtful and loving of her--I know her Grama loved her remembering to include something so special to her--


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

What a great idea! : "I would make a list of places that can be contacted when the time is needed."


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh you are a scream I love your answer


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Whatever you decide, why not place a note, with your wishes, amongst your yarn. So when you go (in the long distant future) whoever is clearing it out will know where to donate it.


Good idea! Will do that right away so that the ladies in my church get my stuff - they do a lot of knitting for charities. As far as taking it with me....does yarn burn? Not sure which way I'm headed!! :? :?


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I just recently went thru this with the passing of a dear friend of 25 years. She told her husband to give all her yarn and needles to my young daughter (17 and really understood and appreciated her gift) and all her sewing stuff to me. I took care of it all a few days after her passing, her husband and family wanted it dealt with then and were not up to the job themselves. It was both hard /upsetting and warming for me to do it. I felt like I had spent an afternoon and evening with my friend. I like the idea of giving it to a seniors home ...


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

We've had to empty three houses belonging to deceased loved ones in the recent past. I would support labeling a few items of particular interest but for the rest I'm telling my two that they needn't be sentimental and can give away or sell everything. I'll be past caring.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


My 3 kids know that my KnitPicks Interchangeable Set & my best yarn goes where I go, including my grave. I am not kidding. We buried my husband with a bottle of his favorite rum & a carton of cigarettes.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

kneonknitter said:


> burgher said:
> 
> 
> > I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> ...


My husband was buried with some of his favorite records


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Some great ideas. I hope it won't be for many, many years but I especially like the ideas of taking some with me and putting notes with my stash for what I want to go to someone or somewhere specific. In the meantime I will keep using my stash and adding to it!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

damemary said:


> Start working now to yarn bomb the casket, church, funeral home.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Local schools here sometimes teach children to knit, as an extra class to the curriculum, and I might find out whether they would like wool and needles.

I learned to knit at junior school - a kind teacher who could knit taught us in her spare time.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Already talked to my daughter and she agreed to take whatever she wants and move stuff to mutual friends who will make good use of it. We have a wonderful rummage sale nearby run by the Visiting Nurses, and whatever doesn't go to people we know will be donated to raise money for their good works. But I don't plan on going any time soon. Such yummy yarns I want to use! DH says to tell you all I am taking it to the nursing home with me and knitting til it is used up. DH has his stash of tools and machines, and daughter knows whatever she doesn't take goes to the local vocational school students to start their careers, Then the rest goes to the Visiting Nurses rummage.
Check out www.visitingnurse.org if you are anywhere near central New Jersey. Their dry goods department sells yarns, depending on what gets donated. I have found alpaca and Noro among other goodies. (DH says I will have bought it before anyone else gets near it!) It is the biggest rummage in the state and happens twice a year. We have the pleasure of volunteering, and hope to continue to do so as long as our health holds out.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I sure started something when I ask this question. Lots of ideas and lots of humor. I think labeling is great. I'm going to do that. I think it's my needles that bother me the most. Lots of addi's and knit picks mostly sock gauge from 0 to 2.. So they will have to go to sock knitters. The rest are all kinds and sizes, mostly circulars but I do have 14 inch straight aluminum and of course the Boye set that I never use anymore but don't want to part with. I do know there are some churches that have ladies that knit for charity and I have donated worsted weight to them before.. I need some sock knitters for my sock yarn and needles and I will find them I know they are out there. But for now I will just keep on with what I have and try not to add anything else. ha ha.....What a great group this is. Knitters are good people.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


My DH says he needs to start buying up at least 14 cemetery plots to hold my yarn. He's forgetting about the patterns and books, that would take another 3 or 4.


----------



## aparade (Jan 24, 2013)

My Aunt Katie was buried with an afghan over her legs, crochet hook and ball of yarn, from latest one she was making in her hands. She looked so natural that way. She always had that crochet hook either in her hand or in her hair. Thanks for bringing the memory back!


missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Nana89 said:


> raisedontherock said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's funny that you should mention such a thing. My maternal grandmother "Nanny" passed on at age 97. When we went to the funeral home on the first afternoon of visitation, my young niece brought a ball of yarn and a pair of needles. She said that she didn't want Nanny to miss her knitting while she was in heaven. Needles to say, the yarn and needles were buried with her, laid beside her hands.
> ...


Lovingly thoughtful gesture ...


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Kathie said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Start working now to yarn bomb the casket, church, funeral home.....
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Psalt (Sep 6, 2012)

The retirement community where my mom lives has a knitting group that knits for charity. They welcome donations.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I also have the Boye straight needles. My first one, won't get rid of them. I have circular (Addi)and the interchangeable, plus some bamboo- then I see new types and I want them also. lol
Karren


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What wonderful ideas everyone has! I have no one here where I live so maybe the local Goodwill or some such thing. Definitely something to think about! I don't have a lot of yarn but I do have bunches and bunches of emboidery floss! Yarn I tend to buy when I have a project in mind or when I just cannot resist the sale. I probably could not fill up a bath tub but maybe come close. Not a big stash at all.


----------



## calemma (Jul 24, 2011)

I recently met a group of ladies who make hats for kids (knitting and crochet) who said they would take any yarn as long as there was at least 12 inches! They take the hats to foster children's parties and other groups at Christmas time. I gave them two big black garbage bags full of yarn. I don't know who was more excited, them or me.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm wondering if women's shelters may be another idea. I think a worthwhile endeavor for someone who had the time to devote would be to offer yarn crafting classes at shelters like this. Maybe learning a craft like knitting or crocheting could provide some comfort and relief and something "steady" in an otherwise stressful and usually life changing situation.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I *thought* I had it covered,,,,, Have DH call BFF.... but Thurs., as I was showing her the new fabric and yarn I bought this week she said..... "Don't have him call me.... i wouldn't know what to do with ALL THAT" So....... I told her I would kit it all up with patterns so she could just pick a kit and knit.............

The Sr. Center here puts donations on a table and anyone can help themselves..... There are also several nursing homes that are looking for donations for projects and my local yarn store collects any unwanted yarn and doles out to various charities......


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I still say "may we all live long enough to use up the stash"

:thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

our local women's correctional institute has a group of women who knit, quilt and then donate it back to community. Often say how much it means to them to do this.

I have seen where there are men too , who are inside that knit.
I remember this from yrs ago when i was part of a group who went nside for Bible study.
They earn very little, so likely woulddd be able to use any donations.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Miss Molly, you and all the others have made my day with your cute and funny posts!!! Thank you!! 

I have a niece who knits and crochets, and a couple of my great nieces knit, so I hope they will enjoy my stash if I haven't used it all up by the time I leave this world.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

No-one in my family is interested in knitting, but the Handknitters' Guild where I live will collect donations of yarn, and books for their library. At each fortnightly meeting you can buy a lottery ticket (or two) for 50c each, for a chance to win some yarn. The proceeds go towards stocking their library and funding community events. By leaving them my stash, I know the yarn will go to other knitters who will appreciate it and that the guild will benefit. But I'm knitting as fast as I can (!) and trying (unsuccessfully, it seems) not to buy more.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Start working now to yarn bomb the casket, church, funeral home.....


I love the idea of yarn bombing my casket - I think that would be a hoot.
But on the practical side, please don't leave your stash for your family to dispose of unless you've left specific instructions and have made arrangements with someone to do it. My mother left a houseful of craft materials for me to dispose of; it was a great hardship for me in terms of time and money. I made myself a promise that I wouldn't do the same thing to my daughter. She doesn't knit, crochet, sew, etc so wants nothing I have. I have reduced my stash to the barest minimum I need - a few projects waiting to be started, a couple of UFOs and a few WIPs at all times. I have a list of places she can take things and people she can call for help. Meanwhile I'm happily crocheting away and tonight I'll dream about the "to die for" yarn in heaven.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

If you're looking for charities to donate the yarn to -- I found one group (and I think they're national) that knits for premature babies, another who knits baby hats for hospitals, and (sadly) one who knits baby blankets for infants who don't live. For heavier weight yarns, I found an organization that knits hats for cancer patients, one that knits lap robes for those in wheelchairs, small blankets for children in hospitals. Yarn is a wanted commodity -- knitters are a charitable group.


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> ...


I love it! Must tell DH!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Good idea! Will do that right away so that the ladies in my church get my stuff - they do a lot of knitting for charities. As far as taking it with me....does yarn burn? Not sure which way I'm headed!! :? :?[/quote]

Wool is not supposed to burn.... acrylic, on the other had, will melt.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't believe I've read all 12 pages, but you all have tickled my funny bone.
Besides needlework I am a writer. I've asked my son to (over time) read my work. Any $$s gained through publishing is to go equally to my gr'children. [I may be worth more after I die. LOL]

A couple of comments:

Be sure that places accepting large donations actually have the space needed; i.e., some nursing homes have little storage space.

I have a file folder for my son with info of bank accounts, ect. for when I die *or* if I cannot speak for myself. In it there are also books (age appropriate) on dying for the gr'children, instructions for the dispersement of things important to me, a list of likes & dislikes to be given to the "home"caring for me, letters to all my family, & close friends to be read after I die.

I don't want my son to be overburdened caring for my material things. I'm also down-sizing my belongs gradually. If I haven't used an item in a year, out it goes.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Janina said:
> 
> 
> > missmolly said:
> ...


That is a good answer and I am sure no one will dare. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I have a question to whoever can answer me. On some of your texts there are underlined words. When I pass over the word with my cursor an add appears. Can't get rid of the ads. Does this happen to any of you?


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

sutclifd said:


> If you're looking for charities to donate the yarn to -- I found one group (and I think they're national) that knits for premature babies, another who knits baby hats for hospitals, and (sadly) one who knits baby blankets for infants who don't live. For heavier weight yarns, I found an organization that knits hats for cancer patients, one that knits lap robes for those in wheelchairs, small blankets for children in hospitals. Yarn is a wanted commodity -- knitters are a charitable group.


Can you give us a list (maybe web addresses) for the organizations you think are national/international?

Denise G


----------



## Donnita (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the chuckle, I really like the knitting needles in your hand idea...


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

dad's funnyface said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Start working now to yarn bomb the casket, church, funeral home.....
> ...


I inherited both my mother and my mother-in-law's stashes. My mom wasn't the most prolific crocheter and did mostly thread work. My mother in law knit afghans and sweaters so I got a lot of worsted weight acrylics. Then there is me ... I knit and crochet in all weights, love to learn new techniques and experiment with yarns. My moms' didn't have the internet to shop from or commiserate with fellow crafters which I find so amazing. But, anyway, my stash has been added to and used from and expanded in all kinds of ways and yet, ... I just need to feel... um, how soft is that new yarn, how well does that circ work, how much can that bag hold, oh, that shawl pattern is to die for....and so it goes


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I"m taking all my stuff with me


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

Haven't thought about it before. My daughter doesn't do any type of crafts. I think I will need to have my yarn and supplies donated to the church, so I can help the charity knitting to continue after I am no longer here.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

LadyElle said:


> dad's funnyface said:
> 
> 
> > damemary said:
> ...


I know - temptation everywhere. I recently moved and visited my new LYS. OMG. I held mink yarn for the first time. I wanted it soooo badly.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

will you share the one that may be national?
I have one gd that uses yarn, but in case it is not wanted, I'd like to leave that name in the skeins.
thnxxxxx,, in advance


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

A friend of mine who died about 12 yrs ago had a stuffed sheep and a small figure of a sheep in her casket at the funeral. She was in the same spinning group I was in. My dh and I were just talking about this very thing. We don't have any kids and so no grandchildren. No one on either side of our familys is intrested in our stuff. No we don't have any wills made out either.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

We have talked about this in another group I belong to, a One Of A Kind Artist society. We un-jokingly were making out LISTS as directives to our families.
"Do Not Touch our stuff until AFTER these specific people have been notified and come for a visit to our stashes!"

I've joked for years that my DH would be calling the garbage company for a dumpster in the driveway before calling the Dr or undertaker. 
As the family knows that his woodworking stash and tools is at least as large as all of mine, our oldest says. "Dumpster, heck, I'll get a Bic®!" 
(Now I don't trust any of them!! LOL)


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

conig said:


> Can't believe I've read all 12 pages, but you all have tickled my funny bone.
> Besides needlework I am a writer. I've asked my son to (over time) read my work. Any $$s gained through publishing is to go equally to my gr'children. [I may be worth more after I die. LOL]
> 
> A couple of comments:
> ...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> conig said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe I've read all 12 pages, but you all have tickled my funny bone.
> ...


This is a great post. Thanks for all the information. Since I have gotten older (now 70) I have been downsizing. Actually started when I retired in 2009. I have so much "stuff" stored in my basement that never gets used like extra decorative items that I don't have a place for, not to mention all the Christmas and Halloween decorations that have collected over the years. Way too much and did not use all when decorating for those holidays. So, I have donated lots and lots of those seasonal items, plus other things that I was hanging on to for sentimental reasons or whatever. Time for most of it to go. I still have a lot to get rid of, but little by little I am getting there. Maybe it is an age thing, but I don't want all that stuff cluttering up my basement anymore and I centainly don't want someone else to have to deal with it after I am gone. The only exception is my yarn stash that I have just organized so that it isn't in all sorts of bags, boxes, totes, etc. It is all in one place and totally organized. I like your idea of a folder to hold all the information your loved one will need when something happens to you. I am going to do the same thing. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rollster1 (Feb 1, 2012)

This is so funny...Have to call my and amend my will! These comments really made me laugh!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I've wondered the same thing. What would happen to all my stuff? You'd want it to go to someone who would really appreciate it! 
Can you imagine how big some of our coffins would have to be if we took it with us? haha


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Remember Jack Benny? When told "you can't take it with you" he answered "then I won't go". That about cover my attitude too. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Can you just imagine someone reading the will after your death and your yarn gets mentioned? There will always be some yahoo that rolls their eyes at this. I say screw 'em! hee hee. WE know now important this stuff is.


----------



## prpldragngal (Sep 7, 2012)

Ive read all 16 pages, and enjoyed every post. Ive wondered about this myself. I have no children. My neices dont do ANYTHING crafty. I dont have much of a yarn stash, probably enough to fill a bathtub, and I wont be buying anymore for a while. I want to use some first. I have TONS of fabric along with 3 sewing machines and all of the goodies that go along with quilting. I also have card making paraphanalia. Ive told the hubby that my fabric goes to Project Linus. But Im honestly hoping that one of the great neices wants to sew, or knit, or crochet. I'll be cremated, so no taking it with me.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll be ashes too, so no needles in my hands, although that's a really great idea.


----------



## nintendomo (May 17, 2011)

I was cleaning through my Stash, and I weeded out quite a bit of yarn. My beautiful daughter-in-law suggested I donate all the yarn and books and needles to our local Senior Citizens Center, where,coincidentally, my son did volunteer work when he was in junior high!! My DIL took them to the center, and apparently they were ecstatic!!!! As I am also a senior citizen it made me feel very happy!!!


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I love the Idea...wish it could be possible....We may knit for Angles!!!LOL


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This topic brings up sad memories for me. I had a very dear to me Aunt Mary, my mother's oldest sister. She was a 'second' mother to me and we were very close over the years. We stayed very close even when I had to move for a job. My DH and I invited Aunt Mary and my Mom to come along, but both were too attached to their homes. When Mary had medical problems, a cousin who lived nearby came in, had the will changed and when Mary died he sold everything. He left $100 to family he thought might complain or contest the will. No one did. He's gone too now, but the memories are still with me.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Strickliese said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > missmolly said:
> ...


I WANT TO JOIN!!!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

knitting4friends said:


> I think the note in the yarn is a good idea! The note will not be missed.[/q
> 
> I thought/think the money in the yarn was/is a good idea. (if you remember which skein) LOL LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > LAURA C said:
> ...


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> lorbrown1 said:
> 
> 
> > burgher said:
> ...


We'll always think "I wonder how many are already there that we can't see and what's on their needles....."


----------



## pebbels (Oct 5, 2012)

I Have been given three large bags of wool from daughters who's mothers have passed on and i have knitted them an item as a thank you and keepsake


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

Did not know you could put patterns on kindle--can I put them on my nook?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

dame mary,,
that was a nasty.....
bets


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have given this thought to this from time to time. I have 2 GDs who knit and a SD. I think I will leave a stash will so that everything can be divided. And fo any unwanted yarn find a group that does charity knitting and give the rest .


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the same way, taking it with me....but hopefully God will have a stash and a work order for us knitters! 

Realistically, I told my husband to offer it to our daughters and if they don't want it, to take it to my funeral and give it away there!! I'm serious.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you want to 'trade' your problem with another KPers who lives close to you?


----------



## kidsjsme (Jan 20, 2013)

I know nursing homes take yarn for their craft projects, and I just thought perhaps senior communities would consider taking it in and making it available to the reidents. I know if/when I make it there I would appreciate it.


----------



## ambleside (Apr 14, 2012)

try your local senior center or local based charity groups that knit for the homeless and such. our senior center donates to the local churches and hospitals and visiting nurses assn as well as hosting a yearly craft sale and donating a lot to project warmth sponsored by Volunteers of america. most of these groups want acryllic as they dont know how things will be taken care of down the line, but theres always a need. 
Frances in Colorado


----------



## SherryZ (May 13, 2011)

Wow I love all the comments. I'm going to roll some into a very large ball for my cat [Bailey Bob Buhler] the balance into a fluffy multi-color cloud. God won't mind a rainbow cloud. AKA Sherry 2 Sticks


----------



## carolknitpal (Jan 22, 2013)

save a cloud for me , would love to met everyone


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

My daughter is always looking for yarn for the hats she looms for the homeless. She uses worsted weight yarn and also Homespun yarn for hats and scarves. In the last few years she has made over 2,000 hats. She is disabled and cannot work, so she tries to give back by donating these hats to places like rescue missions, through churchs and anywhere she finds a need. Her disability income is not very much so she gratefully accepts any yarn that anyone donates to her. If anyone knows of yarn that can be donated to her, please send me a private message for arrangements. Any help she gets is very much appreciated.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

As a retired librarian, I must tell you that you cannot assume that your donated books will automatically be catalogued and shelved for circulation. There are many considerations before this happens; for instance, shelf space available, staff time for cataloguing, requirements that have to be met if the library belongs to a bigger system. I don't want to discourage you from donating to the library, but don't be disappointed if you don't find your books on the shelf!


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I have enough yarn to knit myself a coffin and an outfit and probably flowers as well... the rest can go to someone that appreciates it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jeannne said:


> As a retired librarian, I must tell you that you cannot assume that your donated books will automatically be catalogued and shelved for circulation. There are many considerations before this happens; for instance, shelf space available, staff time for cataloguing, requirements that have to be met if the library belongs to a bigger system. I don't want to discourage you from donating to the library, but don't be disappointed if you don't find your books on the shelf!


I had a bunch of books I was going to donate to the library that opened in my neighborhood. I was told by one of the staff there that the books would not be used by the library but that they would donate them. I ended up putting them in one of those book drop containers.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Check out your local schools - maybe someone there is teaching the children to knit and would be delighted to receive such a wonderful gift


burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


----------



## Leonore (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes! Note in the yarn! Look for some places in your area that teach women to knit and crochet. There is a women's shelter near me that has knit and crochet classes once a week, I used to teach there before I was working. They always need yarn and needles. Also there are charity groups that make chemo caps and baby blankets that would happily take your stash.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

If you Google something like "yarn donations to knitters for charity" you're likely to find places who can put your yarn to good use. Or put an 'ad' in your local Craig's List if you'd like to keep it close to home. I found several charity knitters that way when I cleaned out before a move.


----------



## spin1weave2 (Mar 3, 2013)

My Mother wondered what would happen with her yarn when the end came. I promised to see that some went with her. We had a partially knitted sample on needles and yarn put in her hands. Then when we lost Dad we had a screwdriver and pancake turner in his hands as he did a lot of the cooking and was handy around the house!


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

Where I live we have a fiber-arts guild that meets monthly. I any other towns have these they would be a good place to donate stashes after you don't need it any more.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Jeannne said:


> As a retired librarian, I must tell you that you cannot assume that your donated books will automatically be catalogued and shelved for circulation. There are many considerations before this happens; for instance, shelf space available, staff time for cataloguing, requirements that have to be met if the library belongs to a bigger system. I don't want to discourage you from donating to the library, but don't be disappointed if you don't find your books on the shelf!


If they're donated after my death, I don't think I'll care much where they end up.


----------



## croquiknit (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope someone gives them to the Seniors' Center.


----------



## croquiknit (Sep 7, 2011)

My local library uses donated books which cannot be put into circulation in their book sales.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

burgher said:


> I have been pondering what would happen to all my knitting "stuff" if by chance I would drop dead today. I don't have anyone in my family that knits. I have the ladies at the local library knitting group but they have as much stuff as I do. Maybe a knitting guild somewhere near to me. But what would they do with it? I have donated lots of yarn to Goodwill already. None of it expensive.
> Our local Salvation Army used to have a crafts store where they would take and sell any and all craft stuff from anyone. They still have the craft store but only take donations from companies and not regular folks. I am very upset with the SA in my area. Goodwill is expanding and opening new stores all the time because SA is closing theirs.
> 
> What do you all plan for your knitting stuff when you bite the dust. I don't want to get rid of it now because I still knit. I think I will donate my magazine and books to the local library. They sell mags cheap and will keep the books for their patrons. I can take them out when I want to if I donate them now. I'll keep my latest ones.


What about leaving it to your local cancer hospital? In my area, the cancer hospital leaves yarn in the waiting rooms so that anyone who wishes can knit a square or two which will be used for afghans or whatever is needed. I have sat there and knitted while waiting for my appointment. I'm sure the yarn is donated by volunteers.


----------



## Lucywill (Jan 30, 2013)

I have read so many wonderful suggetion as to how to dispose of the "STASH" of yarn that time has accumulated. I want to add one more.
If you check your area for community homes for Unwed Mothers there may be a group who knits baby articles to donate to them as well as local hospital nurseries. Often they have babies whose mothers have nothing and can't afford anything and the woman's auxilliary will do knitting for them. Check with the hospital's nursing office and they may have information you can use. 
VA hospitals and nursing homes also accept hand made lap warmers that wonderful volunteers are willing to make. They too may be able to use the yarn.
The only issue I see as a problem is possibly giving it up about 100 years before you leave this earth. But if you want to be prepared, I'd start the search now.

Before I forget again. As to the book issue and libraries not shelving the books. Ask you local library if there is a Friends of the Library in your area. We have one and they accept book donations which they accumulate and several times a year they hold a sale and the bargains are to die for. I'm not sure what they do with the proceeds but I'm sure it goes to a well deserved cause. I totally refuse to throw away a book of any kind and my local branch has a cart they put in the hall with books, Hardback and paperback and sell for .25 cents to $1.00 each and on the bottom shelf they put magazines for "free" I take my read magazines there and leave them. I have nursing journals that the young gals in nursing school just fight to get hold of. If you library doesn't have this, why not consider suggesting it to them. Good luck.


----------



## fuchspapillon (Apr 18, 2012)

Gilda's Clubhouse in Chicago has a knitting group that would appreciate donations. We teach members (Cancer survivors, their family members, or their support pals) to knit and crochet. We try to have yarn, needles, and hooks for anyone that is without. We rely on donations for supplies. Thank you if you donate.


----------



## fuchspapillon (Apr 18, 2012)

Gilda's Clubhouse in Chicago teaches Cancer survivor members, their family, and support network to knit and crochet. Donations of materials allow people to get started at no cost. Consider giving to this charity.



busyworkerbee said:


> Have read all the responses that have been given so far. Rather that giving it to an organisation that will simply sell it, why not find a charity knitting group and leave it all to them. Simply ensure that whoever will be in charge of your estate knows what you want done.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

this seems an excellent place to desiganate our things..
bet


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

my sister sanddollar on this site is a knitter & my best friend nitehawk on this site as well are knitters, so they will probably receive all my knitting yarn and supplies & patterns if can find room for all... lol :roll:


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

I know folks who knit for the local school children. How about contacting the local school to see where this yarn might go. It's great enough that they do the knitting without paying out a lot of money for the yarn. They may also appreciate the finer yarns for projects of their own.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Last time we moved I had so many books I did not want to keep. The local nursing homes and assisted living residences were happy to take fiction and light non fiction. The VA hospital was happy to get mysteries and westerns as well as fairly recent reference books.

If you are not sure who would want the items you have to donate, try getting on your local Freecycle network (www.freecycle.org and offer the items. I have gotten yarn and needles for my senior center for our charity knitting through Freecycle as well as parted with good stuff I no longer needed.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Well, I've decided I'm taking my stash with me!
> I need something to keep me occupied whilst I'm sitting on those fluffy white clouds ~ so I intend to carry on knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep, me too, in fact, I'm not going if I can't take it with me!!! :lol:


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Last time we moved I had so many books I did not want to keep. The local nursing homes and assisted living residences were happy to take fiction and light non fiction. The VA hospital was happy to get mysteries and westerns as well as fairly recent reference books.
> 
> If you are not sure who would want the items you have to donate, try getting on your local Freecycle network (www.freecycle.org and offer the items. I have gotten yarn and needles for my senior center for our charity knitting through Freecycle as well as parted with good stuff I no longer needed.


When I first got back into knitting (about 4 years ago) I was knitting scarves for charity but didn't have a stash (Yes, I have a nice sized stash now) and I put a request on freecycle. A lovely woman gave me some of her stash and that helped me out a lot for the scarves.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

I like Miss Molly's idea and also AllPegasus'.
My daughter's stash is as big as mine and I've threatened to leave her mine. She told me I simply can't die then. ;-)


----------



## angelicabeads (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank goodness my niece loves to knit, crochet, and stitch, because I'm going to be leaving a ton of stuff. Lots of yarn, cross-stitch patterns and floss, knitting needles and so much more. However, I have been doing some destashing over the past several years, selling what I can on Amazon and such, and giving away things to friends. If I could only stop buying new stuff I'd be in business! I think you know what I mean! LOL!!!


----------



## Ms43 (Aug 19, 2012)

Check with your library before donating books. I am a librarian and we accept do actions, but most go in the Friends book sale. Shelf space is always a premium so unless a book is so ething that our collection des not ave and is in very good condition we don't keep it. Patrons tend to want the latest books.


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

Check with the art class at your elementary school or even high school. Our elementary school had the kids knitting and they got needles and yarn donated and then they made a blankets and donated them to the Linus project. We have some ver talented children. they just love knitting.


----------

